# Any tutorials on the 3-cycle set-up moves? (Macky's)



## pajodaep (Dec 1, 2007)

hello guys, 

i'm new to 3-cycle, and so far i noticed that the set-up moves are really difficult compared to the 3-cycle. i decided to shift to 3-cycle to get really fast. anyway, are there any tutorials/links for the set-up moves or do i have to discover it for myself? thanks.


----------



## alexc (Dec 2, 2007)

Learn it on Macky's site- www.cubefreak.net


----------



## hdskull (Dec 5, 2007)

pajodaep said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i'm new to 3-cycle, and so far i noticed that the set-up moves are really difficult compared to the 3-cycle. i decided to shift to 3-cycle to get really fast. anyway, are there any tutorials/links for the set-up moves or do i have to discover it for myself? thanks.



"I'm new to 3-cycle, and so far i noticed that the set-up moves are really difficult compared to the 3-cycle." <- I don't quite get that.

You're allowed to use F B U D L2 R2 as you setup moves. That's all you need to know. 

I should be making BLD video tutorials soon so that may help once I make it.


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 5, 2007)

He probably meant 2-cycle.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 5, 2007)

Good news: All video's for my VERY extensive tutorial has been shot. I will do the editing and uploading next weekend. That means that next monday everyone should be able to learn 3-cycle blindfolded by watching about 1 hour of video on youtube.

After that, I am going to learn regular Pochmann, M2 and maybe some other techniques and make videos of those methods as well. That will probably take a couple of months.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 6, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Good news: All video's for my VERY extensive tutorial has been shot. I will do the editing and uploading next weekend. That means that next monday everyone should be able to learn 3-cycle blindfolded by watching about 1 hour of video on youtube.
> 
> After that, I am going to learn regular Pochmann, M2 and maybe some other techniques and make videos of those methods as well. That will probably take a couple of months.



Wow, 1 hour, nice, I guess I might not have to make one then. 

I don't understand a bit of M2 so when you make it, I'll learn it.


----------



## TheBB (Dec 6, 2007)

The only problematic setup moves you can get are during CP when you have a three-cycle of one corner in one layer and two diagonally separated corners in another layers.

If the two corners are in the top layer I usually do something like (R' D R D')3 to bring DLF to URF.

If the two corners are in the bottom I do something something like this (suppose i want to cycle ULF->DLB->DRF), U R2 U' D2 R2, then cycle ULF->URB->ULB, and then undo setup: R2 D2 U R2 U'.

Edit: Remember that your setup moves aren't restricted during orientation.


----------



## pajodaep (Dec 8, 2007)

hdskull said:


> pajodaep said:
> 
> 
> > hello guys,
> ...




sorry, i meant 2-cycle


----------



## Radu (Dec 11, 2007)

i think the easiest way to learn methods is by reading not movies 
i never can learn watching videos ..but that's me..
anyway...right now i'm learning macky's tutorial...and i can say blindfol cubing is waaayy..easier than i thought


----------



## hdskull (Dec 12, 2007)

It really isn't as hard as many people thinks.


----------



## KConny (Dec 12, 2007)

hdskull said:


> You're allowed to use F B U D L2 R2 as you setup moves. That's all you need to know.



That's not true. The restrictions depend on how you define an edge to be correctly oriented. I've got these restrictions: R L U D F2 B2


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Good news: All video's for my VERY extensive tutorial has been shot. I will do the editing and uploading next weekend. That means that next monday everyone should be able to learn 3-cycle blindfolded by watching about 1 hour of video on youtube.
> 
> After that, I am going to learn regular Pochmann, M2 and maybe some other techniques and make videos of those methods as well. That will probably take a couple of months.



Your making it too easy for noob cubers to learn BLD, haha


----------

